# Donald Duck Bike



## jungleterry (May 26, 2016)

well it happened we went over budget on are bicycle barn project so may have to put are wonderful Donald Duck bike up for sale . Not sure what these are worth these days . Was thinking of listing on eBay with a reserve but not sure . Bike is all original except for some minor touch ups here and there . Light and horn work as they should . Just looking for some opinions on this subject . Really hate to sell but the barn is very important to my wife and I and has to been finished by July for baby shower . Lol . All opinions will be appreciated . Thanks again Terry and Tammy


----------

